# Bass tones?



## Namba (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm not sure what to do with this.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5356465
I thought it sounded cool, but I'm not sure if a guitar being added would be best or if I should do a second bass part higher up on the neck. I don't know... but at least let me know what you think.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Mar 7, 2011)

I was kinda wanting to compose with bass as both lead and rhythm. This sounded really nice. If you've got a nice enough high end, or a different bass for a different tone, you could probably compose something really nice off that.


----------



## Namba (Mar 15, 2011)

Why, thank you, kind sir! Yeah, I was using a Fender Jag... which is the best bass ever made in my opinion... 
I probably need to change the bass tone a little bit, because I'm afraid that anyone who doesn't listen with a bose or a sub will just hear noise and static... but, yeah, thanks!

If you ever do record something like that, let me know, 'cause I'd love to hear it.


----------

